# Another light question



## Night Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, so I normally gig out of a boat with a 400 watts HPS for lighting but I've been dreaming of some soft shells lately and wanted to see what people were using besides the ole propane lanterns? I would prefer to have an LED light and backpack set up but I don't want anything that goes under water. I've found shofties are usually in ankle deep water so a light on the end of a pole isn't going to do me much good. And yes, I know the water clarity has sucked but I need to get out there before I go nuts. Any suggestions?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a 27 watt led that I put on the end of a 1 foot piece of pvc pipe. I hook it to a 12 volt game feeder 4 lb rechargeble battery. I carry it in a backpack and I last at least 7 hours maybe longer. All cost including my charger is about 80 dollars. I use to use the propane but I really like this set up. I can post a picture on monday at work. The picture is on my work computer.


----------



## Night Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Are you satisfied with the light output? How does it compare with a propane set up? I was rethinking this the other day and was leaning towards a submersible LED that I could rig either above or below the water. That way I could have the best of both worlds but those are a little pricey.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I love it. It outshines anything that I have ever had or seen anyone with. Plus its not hot and doesnt have mantles that can get wet when the flounder splash or the wind / rain come. It is also water proof for a few feet and if I drop it its no big deal.


----------



## Night Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

What size is the light? The one I'm looking at is 50watts and measures 4"


----------



## Night Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Last question. Is that a spot or flood?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply. Pm me and we can get together and you can look at it since we live close to each other. Mine is 4'' x 4'' and 27 watt which is I think about 2250 lumens. Its plenty bright but that 50 watt one would be even brighter. Not really sure you would need it that bright and it would probably drain the battery quicker.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh and its a flood


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

dsar592, where did you get your light?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I made the setup but I bought the light from customfitzled.com. He is very popular on the bowfishing website and many bowfishermen have used him. It is the 27 watt light that is 34 dollars. I love this setup and everywhere I go when I am wading its amazing how I walk past people with other setups and it just outshines anything else I have encountered so far.


----------

